# Best oral to take with Tren/Prop cycle?



## dannyg15 (Dec 3, 2011)

Just started putting a cycle together for March, I'm planning to run Tren/Prop for ten weeks. I want to add an oral, but not sure which would be better, Winstrol, or Anavar. This will be my third cycle, my first was Sus/Winnie, my second was Sus only. I know i'm taking quite a leap on this next one, so any advice would be a huge help. Oh yeah, 5'8" 205lbs, 32 years old.


----------



## D-Lats (Dec 3, 2011)

What are your goals with this cycle? It would be easier to help bro.


----------



## Bnjf (Dec 3, 2011)

5'8" 205?? You're a big mothaf*****! Lol I would go Anavar as you are already running some potent compound. Personally I wouldn't run an oral. Prop Is  already fast acting. 

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


----------



## dannyg15 (Dec 3, 2011)

My main goal is cutting up, while adding 5-10 lbs of mass. Do you guys think I'd be good without an oral. Also, should I run Proviron during my cycle?


----------



## D-Lats (Dec 3, 2011)

dannyg15 said:


> My main goal is cutting up, while adding 5-10 lbs of mass. Do you guys think I'd be good without an oral. Also, should I run Proviron during my cycle?



Proviron is an awesome addition to any cycle and cheap to! With the cycle you have now nothing else is really necessary. Var and winny are pretty much the same as far as gains go. I'd say you are fine with what you have bro.


----------



## VictorZ06 (Dec 3, 2011)

Var for the win!



/V


----------



## BigD4life (Dec 3, 2011)

Var for sure.


----------



## D-Lats (Dec 3, 2011)

Var is awesome but third cycle you will get awesome gains from tren and prop. So I was thinking it's not needed but defiantly won't hurt lol!


----------



## LightBearer (Dec 3, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> Var is awesome but third cycle you will get awesome gains from teen and prop. So I was thinking it's not needed but defiantly won't hurt lol!


hey hey now he might get arrested if he goes around poking teens while on his prop!


----------



## slownsteady (Dec 3, 2011)

I think less equals more, especially when its only 3rd cycle and you are already 5'8" 205lb. I would just do trenn and prop with lowest dose possible and be as patient as I could before increasing mgs of those even. Thats just me though.


----------



## D-Lats (Dec 3, 2011)

LightBearer said:


> hey hey now he might get arrested if he goes around poking teens while on his prop!



Lol!!! Fuck I fixed it. "teen rage!!" lol!!


----------



## Patriot1405 (Dec 3, 2011)

LightBearer said:


> hey hey now he might get arrested if he goes around poking teens while on his prop!



Roflmao, just caught that!


----------



## dannyg15 (Dec 3, 2011)

How about dosing? I was thinking:
week 1:50/50 EOD
week 2:75/75 EOD
week 3:75/75 EOD
weeks 3 thru 10:100/100   EOD
Clomid only for PCT?


----------



## bigbenj (Dec 3, 2011)

I would bump it up every 3 weeks or so, not that quickly. Use the least amount that will give you gains and progress from there.


----------



## coach5 (Dec 3, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> Proviron is an awesome addition to any cycle and cheap to! With the cycle you have now nothing else is really necessary. Var and winny are pretty much the same as far as gains go. I'd say you are fine with what you have bro.




I'd like to know where this "Cheap" proviron is...everywhere I know of is expensive!!


----------



## D-Lats (Dec 3, 2011)

coach5 said:


> I'd like to know where this "Cheap" proviron is...everywhere I know of is expensive!!



Lol you been getting ripped off my friend.
Proviron 25mg (Schering)
It's not an expensive drug at all.


----------



## fredlabrute (Dec 3, 2011)

Anavar at 75 mg ed, 100mg to 125 mg if your wallet can afford it to dramatic effects on bf level!!!Hate Winstrol when comparing plus vs sides,too harsh on joints!


----------



## aminoman74 (Dec 3, 2011)

Winny is good but has a price tag to it.


----------



## SloppyJ (Dec 3, 2011)

Var at 100mg!


----------



## endurance724 (Dec 5, 2011)

var @ 100mg ED ^


----------



## beautifulpeople (Dec 5, 2011)

For a high quality oral for your purposes, I'd go Epi for 6 weeks for the kill. Mg for mg more potent than Var, better muscle and strength gains IMO, and barely hepatoxic, probably no more than Var. Diet is gonna dictate gains and fat loss moreso than these, though. But go with Epi. Even 8 weeks if you wanna stretch it out.


----------



## OnPoint88 (Dec 5, 2011)

I agree Var 50s 1 in the morning first thing and 1 an hour before the gym. Proviron would be a good addition too.


----------

